# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  [ Logiciels stimulants et non abrutissants !?]

## Maxilag Amiga

Bonjour à tous, Si je ne suis pas au bon endroit je m'excuse par avance.

L'objet de mon post : Educateur au sein d'une structure de protection de l'enfance je m'aperçois que la culture vidéoludique des adultes de l'encadrement et des jeunes est pauvre.

- J'ai une culture vidéoludique plutôt solide ( j'ai des ordi depuis 30 ans / connu les années lan de  l'époque : starcraft et cs notamment / suis abonné a canard et continu a jouer a pas mal de jeux, notamment les tag difficile - hé oui les fameuse trois vies et puis game over ou congratulation de l'amiga mon façonné d'une certaine manière -).  :;): 

- J'ai bien des idées pour le scolaire : calculatice / http://www.teteamodeler.com / Jclick  

- *Mais en tablettes je suis  vraiment débutant débutant* (je n'en ai jamais eu en main) et même si j'ai un  hs canard sur les applis tablettes tout lien conseil / vers des choses un  peu précises pourrait m'aider : 

* En fonction de l'âge des enfants 
* Es-ce du réflexe (genre runner), de la réflexion (genre lemmings) etc.

J'ai bien entrevu une cohorte de ftp vraiment abrutissant mais je cherche plutôt quelque chose a faire ensemble et d'un peu stimulant sans être trop haut au niveau du challenge (et je ne cours pas après le gratuit forcement: quand c'est gratuit c'est toi le produit comme dirait l'autre) :B): 

Merci / bonne année / bonne fin de semaine

----------


## D4nk Sc0pe

Battle for Wesnoth ? A moins que j'ai mal compris la question

----------


## Nelfe

Je dirais Minecraft. Avec un serveur tu peux jouer à plusieurs et ça permet aux gosses de coopérer pour construire de grosses choses.

----------


## Kazemaho

Ca permet aussi de faire des bases de logiques avec la redstone.

----------


## poulpie

Pour ma part, je me fournis sur le site suivant http://www.souris-grise.fr/  .

Il s'agit majoritairement de recommandations pour les très jeunes. Pas forcément l'âge de ton public cible.

Et en terme d'expérience personnelle.

"Monument Valley" a été un gros carton pour les plus jeunes

----------


## Pitchblack

Il y a 2 et 4playerReactor qui joue sur des quizz très simples et des jeux combinant observation et rapidité.
J'y ai fait jouer des gosses de 8 à 18 ans. Ça marche bien.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....reactor&hl=fr

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...reactor4&hl=fr

----------


## Almup

> Pour ma part, je me fournis sur le site suivant http://www.souris-grise.fr/  .
> 
> Il s'agit majoritairement de recommandations pour les très jeunes. Pas forcément l'âge de ton public cible.
> 
> Et en terme d'expérience personnelle. 
> 
> "Monument Valley" a été un gros carton pour les plus jeunes


Monument Valley est top .. 
il y a aussi : Botanicula et Machinarium qui sont sympa :;):

----------


## playa10

Botanicula ? jamais entendu parlé, c'est new ?

----------


## Almup

> Botanicula ? jamais entendu parlé, c'est new ?


Non c'est pas un jeu récent.. regarde sur youtube y a plusieurs trailer qui montre le jeu.. Apres Monument Valley reste mon préféré

----------

